# Anyone else had Sahara rain today?



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Here in sunny South Wales....:lol: some of the rain showers we had this morning apparently had sand from the Sahara in it (according to our weather report). When I came home sure enough the cars had a covering - quite a mess on the darker coloured cars. Guess what my plans now are for the weekend?:wall:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, mine was covered this afternoon.
Simon


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Yup mine covered near Soton


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cats and dogs next


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I guess we'll have to take care getting it off - it seems quite powdery to look at. Might cause some damage if not treated with a bit of respect?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> Cats and dogs next


One problem at a time thanks!:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Had the same today on mine as well, Plenty of rain dust on the panels and glass, being dark in colour does not help, but very little noticeable on the wheels.

Mines needs a good wash down as well, and a pat dry.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Got that down here to in devon. All the cars in the street look like they've had white pepper dumped on them


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

yer i noticed it about 4ish in a light shower. SW London.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep same here to in Essex.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Got it here, my car now has a blotchy brown tinge to it . I did a thread on 'sahara rain' about a year ago when I first joined .


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Same here and still got a hosepipe ban but sod it!!


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep i got it only washed it last chuffin night :lol:


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Good N.ireland summer complete with flooding


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought it was bizzare for a couple of drops to leave that mess ... especially since I only washed the car yesterday!   So had it here at Kent Coast as well...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Me also - not long been in from washing my car - the beauty of summer :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes here too on the sunny south coast! Finished the Mk5 Golf, buffed off the vintage and now its covered in orange specs of rain/dust


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Hardly had a drop round here, started spitting earlier with a few spots but not enough to get anything wet as such.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

I noticed the same this evening after work, I'm in Cork S Ireland . Fairly widespread !


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes!! I'm from south Wales to and I came out of work, looked at my car and thought someone had poured a bag of sand over it! I was horrified  washed it as soon as I got home!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

S1600Marc said:


> Yes!! I'm from south Wales to and I came out of work, looked at my car and thought someone had poured a bag of sand over it! I was horrified  washed it as soon as I got home!


And to top it all off it's done it again today! Grrr


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Had it yesterday in Essex - So washed the car PW - Foam and 2BW.

Car looked good - it rained again last night - back to square one.
:detailer:

:wall:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Had it overnight here. Horrible.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I thought my car looked a mess, despite not being washed for over a week. Like another member said, it looks like a bag of sand has been thrown over the car.

Lots of snowfoam and careful washing later if the rain keeps away!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes , I thought someone had been cutting up MDF !!


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

The roof on my mini looks like blackpool beach now, without the used condoms


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Same here in Berkshire


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Same in Kent...


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

We had it here in Leicestershire last night, but good job it's absolutely hoying it down so that may get rid of it.

What a bloody summer!


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Same in Wiltshire, go steady removing it because some of it is literally large grains of sand. Pressure washer and snow foam to get rid of the worst of it and then a gentle wash.

Then half an hour later its dumped another load on it :-(


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

had a light speckling of sand rain yesterday, about 3 hours after applying C1!! lot more last night


----------



## red63 (Jun 22, 2012)

covered here in derbyshire. the rain were getting at the minute should wash some of it away


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Thought I'd escaped it yesterday but hey, everything is covered this morning  Absolutely throwing it down at the moment so hopefully it will wash away.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

yep my car looks like it has chicken pox lol.dosent help as its a dark colour
will give it a good clean over the weekend


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Yep, covered up here in Lancashire. Lots of dust overnight and a good dosing of rain too. Applied the new Auto Finesse Power Seal on Sunday so a nice little test for it!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Yep plenty of sand in the rain here as well


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Only washed the car this morning to clear it and its done it again in the heavy storms following


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

I wondered what it was! I thought it was fallout from the Nestle Coffee factory.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Got up this morning and the car has a good covering, so out comes the snow foam later


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Its beautiful weather in hertfordshire!!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Covered in sand this morning.....might save it up and take it back to Egypt in August


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I enjoy cleaning my brother's black Celica, but what i enjoy the most is watching it stay clean for 907,678,000th of a second.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Seems a fair few areas have been affected then. Still, gives you all an excuse.... Weather seems to be changing here again - wind's picked up over the last 15 minutes. Time for a downpour perhaps?:wall:

Stay positive folks!:thumb:


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

I got up this morning and car is full of sand bonnet roof only cleaned it Tuesday and vaced it yesterday and done dash ect. Will clean it weekend again.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

And in Cornwall my white car now looks orange


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Same. Although silver car is hiding it well !


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Washed my Aunts car last night, woke up this morning and both were covered in sand. However since had about 3 hours of Thunderstorms and torrential rain so sould be cleaned of by now :lol:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Met Office Clarrification...

http://metofficenews.wordpress.com/2012/06/28/dust-storm-brings-saharan-sand-to-the-uk/


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Same here, also in South Wales.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

yup. Both cars & now the vee is tucked away without time for a wash


----------



## EricPedro (Jun 10, 2012)

I wondered what the reddy brown mess on my car was. 

Nice.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Had the Sahara sands early morning , got the Indian monsoons now , roads are flooded


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

So, what are the foolproof plans of getting rid of this stuff?

I thought my car was beading spectacularly until I had a closer look


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Wondered where that came from....if it stops raining now, I'll give it a rinse!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The sun is out now, baking sandspots on my black car, lovely


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Same here. Every car I've seen is caked in sand spots!
I wouldn't mind but I only cleaned it on Monday!!
Looks like a good PW is required.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Washed it yesterday afternoon & was admiring the C1.5 beading till I had a closer look today


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

I think my car has had some. Lol.










Quite surprised how much


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine was covered in east lothian, just done a quick cover of snow foam just now for the worst of it. Will do it properly in the next couple days


----------



## cornish1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cleaned the car Tuesday, come out Wednesday morning to find it covered in water dust patches.:wall:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

We've had the same here in Derbyshire.

I spent most of yesterday applying a layer of Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze and a couple of coats of Vic Concours. Now it looks like I've competed in the Dakar! Lol.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

scooby73 said:


> We've had the same here in Derbyshire.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday applying a layer of Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze and a couple of coats of Vic Concours. Now it looks like I've competed in the Dakar! Lol.


at least you know its protected:thumb:

This is what mine looks like after all the rain


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Saw the title of this thread yesterday but didn't click on it. But remembered the title and saw on my car this morning and other staff cars the after effects of the rain too. 

I'm more gutted that I'd wash the car yest but even if it was norm rain , wouldnt of looked so bad ha ha


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

We had severe rain in Dublin overnight and floods in Cork didnt think much of this until i just seen the car its been parked in work since 8am and was raining for an hours after being parked

car is covered in that brown dust, didnt wanna take pictures im only new in this job didnt wanna look like a right weirdo :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Mine looks filthy, I won't have a chance to clean it till next weekend! Not happy!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine looking bad as well, here's a pic of mine


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

fizzle86 said:


> new in this job didnt wanna look like a right weirdo :lol:


I made the mistake of using the word 'surfactant' in a typical office type conversation.

I think I just about got away with it


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Mine is covered & I gave it a proper clean last night


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

And this is the roof, It's looking bad


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dat roof  

The sand has buried itself deep into my soft top material


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tipster, no problem there, give the roof a wet vac :thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Has it passed now? If so I will give ONR a go tonight


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Tipster, no problem there, give the roof a wet vac :thumb:


You are too wise, RC


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> You are too wise, RC


Apna person :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

mlgt said:


> Has it passed now? If so I will give ONR a go tonight


They're forecasting thundery rain tonight so might be worth holding off until tomorrow if you can - just to be sure.:thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Fair enough, shows cloud in London and rain on saturday. I guess I can wait till then. Spray some car shampoo to rinse off. Instant foam


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

my cars still getting a coating of dust not seen a drop of rain


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

2pm sand or what, rain cleans your car my a......


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Tips said:


> Dat roof
> 
> The sand has buried itself deep into my soft top material


Get the snow foam out that you blagged off somebody...lol :detailer:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

BTW - that stuff is awesome Shaun, thanks buddy


----------



## Mac T5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Both van and car covered in sand after this mornings down pour off to AB to get some blue snow foam tomorrow should make the neighbors laugh :lol:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Got it here in Berkshire last night/this morning.

Luckily my new Nilfisk should turn up tomorrow


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I hope that's a E130 without reel


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Gleaming last night after a good wash....& now...


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Tips said:


> I hope that's a E130 without reel


Nope, it's the one with the reel for £166 after delivery from Argos.

I had a 12/13 year old Karcher that has finally just about given in :lol:

It'll make it easier for storage in the garage, I don't mind it too much. If it annoys me I plan to upgrade the hose in time :thumb:


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

I did wonder what all the dust on my car was! Now I know.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> If it annoys me I plan to upgrade the hose in time :thumb:


Don't wait for the plastic hose to alloy you, it will.

Just get that industrial rubber hose ordered already :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep, only cleaned it yesterday PM to get most of the local chalk off after some leak test work (at least they didn't wash it :thumb: :lol, now it's as sandy as Lawrance of Arabia's **** crack!!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> Gleaming last night after a good wash....& now...





-PJB- said:


> Yep, only cleaned it yesterday PM to get most of the local chalk off after some leak test work (at least they didn't wash it :thumb: :lol, now it's as sandy as Lawrance of Arabia's **** crack!!


Same here


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Me three, serves me right for washing it midweek on a Wednesday


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank God for car-ports  :thumb:

(if I was parked out on the street, the druggies would've probably been out there first thing trying to cut a line across my bonnet!!!)


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

All three of our cars have it in Wokingham. I might get out my new Pressure washer and try a snowfoam and rinse to see if that shifts it. I've got to drive to Cardiff and back tomorrow, so I'll leave my work car until I get back.

I hope there isn't anymore due tonight, though we are supposed to have a dry night (for once).


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Yep here in Lancashire:wave:
Covered:lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> And this is the roof, It's looking bad


Hi Folks, I don't own a snow foam lance, but will it help loosen the dirt down and make washing quicker than not using a snow foam.

Also, can the car just benefit from a snow foam with out a wash, just wondering would it make a difference at all comparing to the standard wash.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Crazy weather , we had flash flooding in Douglas Cork last night. Tesco shopping centre under 1 meter of water!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Tripster, the way the weather is going I'm just gonna hit that mutha with the strongest mix of snow foam & ONR & Britemax 

Let it dwell for as long as I can allow it and open hose it all off, there is no way I am touching that paint with sand over it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

OP - yes


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Tripster, the way the weather is going I'm just gonna hit that mutha with the strongest mix of snow foam & ONR & Britemax
> 
> Let it dwell for as long as I can allow it and open hose it all off, there is no way I am touching that paint with sand over it.
> 
> Hope that helps.


You do make me laugh :thumb: Right going to use my turtlewax Big orange Tripple concentration then :thumb: cheers Tips.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

Had a good covering of it here over the last 24 hours, Im happy with it though as its brought me plenty of work over the weekend with my regulars.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

We havent had that dust.Weve just had torrential rain,thunder and lightning.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> You do make me laugh :thumb: Right going to use my turtlewax Big orange Tripple concentration then :thumb: cheers Tips.


Get the big guns out for this job buddy :thumb:

The citrus will help to soften that sand easily.


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

PugIain said:


> We havent had that dust.Weve just had torrential rain,thunder and lightning.


same here with dust in leicestershire today plus ice cubes:doublesho (hail) never seen anything like it! there was so much water in an hour the drains couldn't cope, my bro told me his car is badly damaged about 6 dents on the roof 3 or 4 on the bonnet


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

My car was clean when I left it before my work but now looks like mess ... Looks like Saturday work


----------



## JayParekh (Jun 22, 2012)

I had the same problem today here in Birmingham! I walked upto the car after work, and it was covered in brown dots, although it was perfectly clean the night before, I hope it doesn't scratch my paintwork :O


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

yep ,noticed it on my red car today ( 1st times its been washed in 2 weeks ) due to rain.... and i'm near the west coat of scotland...but weirdly the car that wasnt clayed and machined and waxed 2 weeks ago didnt look like it was covered in sand...hmmmmm...this whole waxing malarky seems to attract dirt.agghhh


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

This would explain the sandy water beading stains lol

Should i rinse it off?

Or take a dry waffle weave piece of toilet paper to to it and rub really hard?!!


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

you're lucky that you very rarely get this sahara rain. Over here its every time it rains.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Went to work this morning, car nice and shiny. Came back and I thought someone had poured a bucket of sand over it... Wtf

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Get the big guns out for this job buddy :thumb:
> 
> The citrus will help to soften that sand easily.


Thanks Tips for the advice on here :thumb: I might seriously place quarter wash solution in a bucket and way I go, so it's really concentrated and will give me a better clean, thanks Tips


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Two snow foams for me tomorrow!


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah my car was covered today:










http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=270591


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

We had sahara rain last night so I washed everything on our forecourt this morning then it rained again and they looked as bad again. Managed to hose the sand off then all hell broke loose, an awesome thunder storm and the heaviest rain I have ever seen. Had to drive an XKR in this weather too which was pretty bum clenching


----------



## AaronMc (Dec 31, 2011)

Had the same, washed of tonight though and looking much better for it!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mines covered in it, couldn't even see out the windscreen this morning.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine was absolutely caked in the stuff when i left the house this morning and with the heavy downpour this afternoon too it just made it worse. I think lancashire got it quite bad looking at the state of the cars i have seen today. 

Have only just got in from washing it all off.. will probably look the same again in the morning


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

We got it really bad here today with the heavy rain the PM but have just hosed down both cars - lots better for just doing that and mines tucked up for the night so should be OK....until tomorrow.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Been out and pressure washed my Z3 and the OH's Mini and it came off easy enough. I'm only using some AG pressure washer shampoo, but I left it to dwell while I did the wheels, then rinsed off. Both came up fine and I even had time to go for a quick drive with the roof down incase this is the only barmy evening we have until next year.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

lol, came on here to ask the same thing. travelled to cardiff yesterday and was in barry, s wales this morning. picked up my car in essex tonight and coudlnt believe the state of it, it was a nuclear fall out.

was going to wash it as i cant drive round like that, but the app on my phone says its going to heavy rain tomorrow.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Up here in not so sunny North Wales, all 4 of mine got plastered in this strange dusty rain. Was going to clean the 911 too. Job for tomorrow I think :buffer:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Even Chris Evans Ferrari is covered http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2166194/Chris-Evans-bonds-year-old-son-Noah-fleet-Ferraris.html


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

My effort :doublesho


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

john2garden said:


> Even Chris Evans Ferrari is covered http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-bonds-year-old-son-Noah-fleet-Ferraris.html


I really do envy him. I like him, but I can't help but envy him.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

*My car*

Hi, mine is really bad to, didnt have much time but hosed it down and it didnt shift it at all, plus no beading, hope its not stripped the wax? Need to dig out the snow foam and pressure washer on Sunday.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

we had it here to pain in the ****!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

well by the looks of my car this morning we have had a bit more in cardiff over nightand the sky this morning looks realy stormy:doubleshojust hope the worst has passed now so i can give it a good going over the week end:thumb:
will get some before and after pics up to


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

we had a little bit of that brown rain stuff yesterday


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Gave mine a quick wash last night. Couldnt resist


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

I would wait a week or two before washing it, its still likely to be in the atmosphere anyway just waiting for the next dump of rain. Might as well wait until its cleared


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Hardsworth said:


> we had a little bit of that brown rain stuff yesterday


Got a bit carried away with the pressure washer there mate!:doublesho Can't see any snowfoam though..............


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

*dirty rain*

managed to get it off my car. now looking for some arabs to sell it to..:lol:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Noticed that on my truck on Thursday afternoon after work. Gave her a bath later on, couldn't resist. Plus I wanted to try CG speed wipe + shine - very impressed. Smells absolutely fantastic too...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I was going to clean it off at the weekend with snow foam but something tells me to wear it like a badge of honour 

Car is protected with Gtechniq C1.5 silo seal :thumb:


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Over here is quite normal to have those kind of showers. Always miss the UK for the crystal clear rain you have 

A couple of snow foams and you should be fine with it


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeap. Car was filthy with dust Wednesday morning (York).

Ahwell...Gives me the perfect excuse to go out and clean it monday morning:thumb:.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

More excuses to wash the car again, and again lol


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

Here in Herts... cleaned it off with ONR (sprayed etc) - stuff back on it this morning!! arrgh!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

The pics in here are genuinely what my car looks like after about 4 days when left outside due to living on an unmade road.

Nice to have you all seeing how it is for a change!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha, ha - I'm gonna leave the sand on the car for lolz.

Car is fully protected with Gtechniq Silo Seal, so it should cope admirably


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Tips said:


> Ha, ha - I'm gonna leave the sand on the car for lolz.
> 
> Car is fully protected with Gtechniq Silo Seal, so it should cope admirably


Normally what I do for the daily, since it gets that bad in a matter of days (it's on the drive.) It got it's first clean in about 3 months today, protection held out well. The rain was the final straw since the dust on it was already bad enough where it'd been so dry and then rained. I could barely see out of the side windows so figured it was time to give it a quick wash!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Yup same here, like someone has poured a backed of wet sand on my car and on a black one it showed.:doublesho:lol:


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Tips said:


> Ha, ha - I'm gonna leave the sand on the car for lolz.
> 
> Car is fully protected with Gtechniq Silo Seal, so it should cope admirably


That's fine until some idiot writes 'clean me' in the dirt. :doublesho Main reason why I went and did mine straight away even if it happens again.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

It was too hot to do it during the day so had till about 6pm. Our water supplier Veoila Central is still enforcing hose pipe ban and I had to use watering can for water (13l)....I swear I used more water (not including fuffling back and forth to fill the can) than I would using just the hose or pressure washer and foam (which I still not got the chance to use since I bought it two months ago).


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Why all that stuff with the hose pipe ban?! Not raining over there?! Only saw that in Jersey over the Summer


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I heard somewhere coz we had wrong type of rain...must be that wet one we had which is flooding some part of the country.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

yep had it in burton on trent clean black car now covered (still) in dust rain showers preventing a goof few hours hopefully normal service to be resumed on sunday.

if someones daft enough to write clean me on my car their face will be on a milk carton:devil:


----------



## marksman (Mar 19, 2011)

Yep, we in the north east had it Thursday


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

carl robson said:


> if someones daft enough to write clean me on my car their face will be on a milk carton:devil:


:lol:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Hosed the car down today and went over with V7 to get rid of the marks but after several more rain showers today it's blotchier than a Geordie lasses legs on a nlght oot on the toon. Surely there cant be any sand left in the Sahara by now?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

